# Philly Burbs Nuisance Sat.into Sun.



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Cant wait to pull trigger in the a.m. on the applications .  #2 here .... Lets go , lets ride.

Anyone else locked n loaded up around here ?xysport

.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

..................................................


----------

